# Right items?



## hedgieteen (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm about to spend a hundred dollars on Amazon, if the items I've picked are acceptable. I'm going to be using the following items altogether. Let me know what you think asap. I'm ordering tonight.  
Let me know if you use any of the following and if the brands I've chosen are good. I've looked at the reviews and am pretty content.

Thermometer
http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Digital-T ... roduct_top

Clamp Light Thingy To Hold Bulb
http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Digital-T ... roduct_top

Thermostat
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002A ... PDKIKX0DER

Bulb
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002A ... 8DIEJITAZ2
right amount of watts?

Kay thanks so much guys.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You posted the wrong link for the clamp fixture.


----------



## hedgieteen (Jun 11, 2012)

Clamp Fixture
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00076 ... PDKIKX0DER
sorry bout that!


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

Everything is good except the clamp fixture. It says it is for incandescent bulbs, but doesn't say if it is safe for CHE's.

This is what you'd be looking for: http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Deluxe-Po ... 942&sr=8-2


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

Also, for the thermostat it takes a bit of tinkering to get to the right temperature. Just so you know  It's a good thermostat though. It'll just take a while to get it set right because there are no numbers, just a color coded pad. But once it's set, you don't have to set it again


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

No, that fixture is not safe for ceramic heat emitters. You need one that says it is safe for ceramic heat emitters and preferably the 10" dome. I'm not seeing one on amazon.


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

Here's what you'd be looking for: 
http://www.petco.com/product/9469/Fluke ... Lamps.aspx

You'd want the 10" dome, it spread more heat. But if you use multiple bins, you will need more than one CHE, most likely. Both bins have to be kept warm. The previous link I gave you wasn't the right dome. I looked on Amazon, there wasn't the right one.


----------



## hedgieteen (Jun 11, 2012)

*Okay New Group Of Items *

Okay These are the new items I picked

Thermostat
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002A ... XZ1I1ZJ1I7

10 inch dome
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001OS ... 0WCSCOGOYP

100 Watt CHE
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002A ... 8DIEJITAZ2

Thermometer
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000MD ... PDKIKX0DER

So NOW? Haha you guys are awesome. Recheck these and let me know please.


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

That dome isn't for ceramic heat emitters, it is for a light.


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

Since you are already ordering online from Amazon, why not just order this one from Petco? http://www.petco.com/product/9469/Fluke ... Lamps.aspx

It's onlt $15.29 right now. And I couldn't find the right lamp on Amazon.


----------



## hedgieteen (Jun 11, 2012)

this one then?
http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Deluxe-Po ... roduct_top


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

hedgieteen said:


> this one then?
> http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Deluxe-Po ... roduct_top


Nope, that one isn't safe either. On the ZooMed website, it says it's only rated for up to 100watt light.

The Fluker fixture Hedgiegirl linked to at Petco is the right one. http://www.petco.com/product/9469/Fluke ... Lamps.aspx


----------



## hedgieteen (Jun 11, 2012)

So the black one thats 10 inches? You're POSITIVE 'cause I'll order it now if you are POSITIVE. 
250 Watts and 6ft cord? should be good for everything


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

This lamp, in the 10' size, is the right one 
http://www.petco.com/product/9469/Fluke ... Lamps.aspx
So if you order from this website, and this page, you will have the right lamp


----------



## hedgieteen (Jun 11, 2012)

is 100 watts good? for the CHE?

and do hedgies chew on the temp probe?


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

hedgieteen said:


> is 100 watts good? for the CHE?
> 
> and do hedgies chew on the temp probe?


100W is good 

Nah, hedgies aren't rodents so they generally don't chew. But if she/he happened to chew, you just pull it up a bit so she/he can't reach it


----------



## hedgieteen (Jun 11, 2012)

Okay I just placed that order.
Now for the other 3 things:

Is this thermometer okay? I'm getting 2. One for each side of the cage. Is that a good idea or do I only need one?
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000MD ... PDKIKX0DER

And this thermostat
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002A ... XZ1I1ZJ1I7

And this CHE, 100w
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002A ... 8DIEJITAZ2

everything good?


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

All of that is good. One thermometer per bin . Unless you have a very large bin. What are the dimensions of the bin?


----------



## hedgieteen (Jun 11, 2012)

Its going to be a 2x3 C&C.


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh sorry, I must have gotten confused with another person I was replying to  . For that size cage, you will want 2  One for each side.

What temperature is your room?


----------



## hedgieteen (Jun 11, 2012)

Anywhere from 65 to 71. How long can a hedgehog be below 72 before it attempts hibernation?


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

hedgieteen said:


> Anywhere from 65 to 71. How long can a hedgehog be below 72 before it attempts hibernation?


If your room is 65, it might be hard to heat the C&C cage. There is another member on here (hanhan maybe?) that has to use a space heater and a CHE setup to keep the cage warm enough. There are a few things you can do though to keep the cage as warm as possible. But to keep the cage warmer you can put coroplast 14" up the sides, this will keep more of the heat in. And fleece is warmer. You will need to be prepared to buy extra supplies to heat the cage.

Keep in mind that even 72 can be too low for some hedgehogs. Not all hedgehogs are the same. Some might need the cage to be 77, while other 71. 

I don't know how long the hedgehog can be below 72 without hibernating. But it's not something I'd take a risk/chance with.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

HedgieGirl519 said:


> If your room is 65, it might be hard to heat the C&C cage. There is another member on here (hanhan maybe?) that has to use a space heater and a CHE setup to keep the cage warm enough. There are a few things you can do though to keep the cage as warm as possible. But to keep the cage warmer you can put coroplast 14" up the sides, this will keep more of the heat in. And fleece is warmer. You will need to be prepared to buy extra supplies to heat the cage.


Yep, that's me. :lol: My mom and I are naturally very warm people, so our central heat thermostat is only set at around 65-67 degrees during the winter. I found out quickly that two 150 watt CHEs were not capable of warming my 2x3 C&C cage up to 75 degrees. For the most part, the two 150 watt CHEs seem to only be able to heat the cage to about 5-6 degrees above what the room temperature is. Which obviously doesn't work out! So, I invested in a nice little space heater. The thermostat on that is set to 70 or 71 degrees, and the CHEs do just fine heating the cage up the rest of the way.

I second what hedgiegirl said about 14" coroplast walls. Not only does it help hold the heat in because the walls are completely covered with coroplast, but the chance of your hedgie climbing & escaping or falling and getting hurt is lower than just using the normally recommended 8" coroplast walls.

Enclosing the cage as much as possible will help keep the cage warmer. If the warm air can't escape easily, the CHEs won't have to work as hard. You *might* be able to use two CHEs effectively if you try to enclose as much of the cage as possible, but don't take my word for it. :lol:


----------

